# What Are Your Hobbies/Interests Besides Prepping??



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I know that this forum has a lot of really interesting members from all over America as well as England. I am curious about what hobbies or interests that you have when you are not busy prepping. Here is my short list in the order that I favor them: (other than my wife who is and will always be first!!)

(1) Grandkids....we have 5 with #6 on the way and they are one of the main reasons I prepare for SHTF.
(2) Cars/driving. I own a 2004 Corvette Z06 and love to prowl the Ozark hills and curves in it and also autocross it once a month and drag race it a few times a year. I have been into cars since my teens and have tried a few times to shake this expense hobby with no luck. I am totally addicted. 
(3) Martial arts & working out. I have been into martial arts since I was like 17 and have a black belt Taekwondo and have been studying Hapkido since the 1990's. I work out at least once a day, every day unless I am sick and that is a rare event. 
(4) Firearms. I dig all type of guns, old guns, new guns, little guns, big guns...I really like big guns. Another expensive hobby that I was not able to shake off.
(5) Partying on the lakes or streams. I love summer and love floating around when it is really hot with my wife and our friends, consuming beer and listening to loud music. 
(6) Spending time with my grown kids and their families. I cook out a lot all year around weather permitting and we have kids over weekly if not more often. We have 3 grown sons and one grown daughter and they are an intricate part of our SHTF group. Each possesses their own talent which will be handy if the time ever comes that we need to use them.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Hunting

Tinkering

Fishing

Camping

writing


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

Survival Camping

Motorcycle (Riding & Modifying)

Blacksmithing

Hunting (Bow & Rifle)

Playing Music


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

Gardening
Canning
Cooking
Remodeling my house
Fishing
Reading
Listening to music
Going to garage sales

It is strange that my favorite hobbies have evolved into prepping. Remodeling my house has now turned into finding more storage space and adding alternate energy sources, reading has now turned into reading about prepping and earth cycle articles, garage sales have turned into a treasure hunt for prepping items. Gardening, cooking and canning have taken on a whole new meaning. Lucky for me, I really love doing these things!


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

video games.

cellphones.

sex.

learning about prepping.

collecting coins. (silver, different countries)


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

Playing guitar and singing with my 2 brothers some cousins and friends. Mainly at fund raisers or benefits.

Wood working/remodeling my home. I have built an acoustic bass guitar and a hollow body 6 string guitar also 2 small guitar amps.

Ham radio, building antennas and tinkering.

Gardening and raising my chickens.

My children and grandaughter.

Target practice.

Doing research on the web. I love to learn new things.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

dontlookatme said:


> video games.
> 
> cellphones.
> 
> ...


SEX!!! Crap I never knew we could have sex as a hobby. I'm changing my list of hobbies ASAP!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

India Pale Ales.


----------



## Washingtonprep (May 14, 2012)

I like to frisbee golf, we have really cool courses here and it's free after you purchase the proper discs. Great exercise as well. I also enjoy hiking and camping as much as possible, even in the cold winter months(the night sky on a clear December night is one of the most amazing things you will witness.) I also play guitar and piano, and read when I have time. And I agree with the IPA statement above, love me a good microbrew 
I would like to expirence sky diving this summer, my own personal goal.


----------



## Xplorer (May 8, 2012)

Guns & shooting sports

Whitetail hunting (kinda follows the guns & shooting part)

Old cars (have a Javelin & a AMX in the garage)

Reading & listening to audio books I get from the local libaray

Beer & brewing

Veggie gardening


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Xplorer said:


> Guns & shooting sports
> 
> Whitetail hunting (kinda follows the guns & shooting part)
> 
> ...


I dig AMX's and Javelins. One of my friends in high school bought a new Mark Donahue edition Javelin in 1970 and kept in until the late 90's when he needed funds to put his daughter through college. He still gets misty eyed talking about it.


----------



## Xplorer (May 8, 2012)

When I take the AMX to car shows, people are alway walking up & telling me their story of a buddy that had one in highschool/college, that would blow anyones doors off. Funny thing is, my Javelin is much faster than the AMX.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Xplorer said:


> When I take the AMX to car shows, people are alway walking up & telling me their story of a buddy that had one in highschool/college, that would blow anyones doors off. Funny thing is, my Javelin is much faster than the AMX.


One of my college roommates had a 1970 AMX, red with black stripes and a 4 speed. It only had the 290 engine and he was always talking about swapping out with the 390 but instead just wrapped it around a telephone pole back in 1972 which cured his itch. I still race my car at least once a month usually just low speed autocross but also an occasional romp on the dragstrips. For a basically bone stock Vette I am running 12.38 @ 118.8 MPH on street tires.


----------



## ZGF (May 25, 2012)

Knitting, weight lifting, and cooking. Also I love books, sci-fi/fantasy especially. Was the president of the sci-fi club in college.


----------



## Hobo (May 23, 2012)

I can skin clean and tan hides, once complete I also do leather crafts such as pattern stamping, stitching and some saddle repair
I am just getting into gold panning this year and am waiting for my prospectors licence to come in the mail
I am also a fair hand in the kitchen , after 10 years cookin in the army I should be . Mostly like fancy pastry cookin.


----------



## Cintyprepper (Jun 15, 2012)

Cooking- with a strong leaning toward learning the "old ways"
Gardening- heirlooms all the way. Brothers and I have a friendly competition going on whose tomatoes will do the best this year
Reading- this is my "extreme" hobby
My grand daughter- 7 months old on Monday!
Music
Camping


----------



## errorborne (Mar 16, 2012)

Woodworking, chess and batik.


----------



## Deltafox692 (May 2, 2012)

How about building a foundry to melt metel and do some sand casting to make different things.

DIY home inprovement. (my own )

Making some bread, like Ezekiel Bread, I have found two ways to make it. This is my first atemt to make bread.

Building solar panels.


----------



## Cygnus (May 27, 2012)

My daughters and I enjoy going camping at the lake and wakeboarding and jet skiing. We also enjoy shooting and hunting. We used to do lots of dirt biking but as my girls are getting older it's not as important to them. Since my divorce I almost hope something drastic happens so my kids will end up here and we can spend more time killing zombies together.


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

Camping 
Fishing 
Hunting
Canning helping my wife


----------



## NTexRob (Jun 29, 2012)

Woodworking
Firearms
Camping
Hunting
Fishing
Biggest and most important--- Reading and learning things I feel I should have been taught while growing up (Canning, food-preservation, self-sustainability, tanning hides, etc. ) I have made sure that I started teaching my 6yo son these things as I learn. We both learn what and what not to do, and he has shown great interest in doing so.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Highly varied , I have an exceedingly overlarge internal combustion motor jones , both two wheeled and four. Though I am currently selling off the toys to finance a move.

The one I will miss most will be the '65 Belvedere two door. 505 inch 13 to 1 Wedge , B1 heads , custom Barton sheetmetal intake with a Barry Grant prepped Dominator , minitubs and chassis work by Alston using the old Mopar " Super Stock" springs , pinion snubber etc. , narrowed 8 3/4s with all the goodies and 4.30s behind a 5 speed Lenco ( yes on the street).

Primered and has been for 15 years , no radio , no heater , no power steering....no nothing that's not needed ,1 seat a 10 point cage and a lot of sheet alloy.

Car runs 9.40s and 50s through the mufflers on drag radials and a street tune , 1.60-.70 60 foot and wheels up launches , it hooks real well.It's companion piece is a '70 Dart.........complete with the original white vinyl roof and widened Steelies with dogdish hubcaps.......and 15 lbs of boost on a 366 inch smallblock along with a two stage squeeze.

The Dart was inspired by the one that Mopar Mag built for the One Lap of America , keep in mind that Dart out and out *won* at several different road courses , this one I scrounged every heavy duty Police app part I could find , solid bushings from the Roundy rounder boys and KYBs with springs from Roush...........car gets a lot of laughs in the pits at a trackday , then when it gets on the track the laughing stops when they can't shake The Box with their MegaBucks. 2:05s at T-Hill while tuning the stereo and drinking a cup of coffee , 2:02s will net you quite some entertainment and some absolutely lurid 4 wheel drifts.

On the street , well nobody expects to hear that blowoff valve with what looks like Grandma's car. And since it's basically a toy I'll keep stacking boost on it until I lift a head.

The sale of those two should net enough to start the build on an Ariel Atom........


----------



## Newgunguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Mine was video games, model trains and Lego. Now I'm in the process of selling my entire game collection and will be getting rid of the Lego stuff that's not city or train related. Of course now into firearms, what a hobby transition huh!


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Kind of an adrenaline junkie , besides cars and bikes......one of my other passions.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

I use to like running and lifting but because to an injury from a MVA I'm not able.

Other things I enjoy:

Hacking my iPhone, iPad.
Working on other forums
Shooting

I'm a Gideon and I love handing our God's Word and speaking in churches about the Gideon ministry.


----------



## benjaminblake (Jul 16, 2012)

I love websurfing, swimming, jogging and reading.


----------



## Lezyne (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm a chef and I use to be a writer - I self published books for a few years but then I decided well - I should start eating properly because I am always starving and doing art. Now I am into camping, the outdoors and God.


----------



## Zamial (Jul 25, 2012)

*Why do I think this is a trap???*

I have some interesting past times/hobbies.

I like the standard : Hunt/Fish/Camp
I like the strange: Dagorhir because golf is for sissys. 
I like the extreme: Homebrewing beer and wine. Yes I make my own and yes it is awesome.
I watch NO television at all. I do watch movies and surf the net.


----------



## David Davidson (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm a big History and Politics buff. I'm a bit of a poet and writer too.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I have several hobbies also
Quilting
Sewing
Canning
Camping
Traveling
Boating. Don't get out much though
Baking
Cooking
Shooting


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I've been wargaming for over 30 years with boardgames and PC games at the tactical/operational and strategic level and manage to win more than I lose so I can't complain..
Tactical gaming is especially useful for SHTF survival training, my favourite is the Armed Assault series, you can either take on the computer-controlled enemies or hook up online with the most dangerous enemies of all:- humans ..
Any other wargamers here?
_"There is no hunting like the hunting of man, and those who have hunted armed men long enough and liked it, never care for anything else thereafter" - Ernest Hemingway_

Some of my Armed Assault combat stills-

_It's kickass time.._









_"Night.."When the good things of day begin to droop and drowse"- Macbeth_









_"You're gonna be alright Bubba".._









_"Boiled shrimp..baked shrimp..shrimp creole..peppered shrimp..shrimp soup..shrimp salad.."_


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

My kids, visiting with them 20 & 21yrs old- usually involves range or combat firearms courses
firearms- i love hand guns and accesories love range time
horses i dont have one at this time
adventure weekend roadtrips, hot air balloning. dog mushing, ziplining,motorcycles,easy hikes,shooting in the desert ect....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Military history in general, WWII in particular.
I am also a certified gun nut.
In the past I enjoyed wood working, but for the last 15 or so years farm life has gotten in the way. Only two more years until I retire from my "real job" in the city and hopefully I can break out the tools once again.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Military history in general, WWII in particular..


Me too, there are some great quotes out there that we can use to help give us the right mindset in survival situations, and not to pussyfoot around, for example-

"Victory is reserved for those willing to pay its price"
-Sun Tzu (600 B.C)

"Inflict the maximum amount of wound,death and destruction on the enemy in the minimum amount of time."-Gen.George Patton

"Luck has a peculiar habit of favoring those who don't depend on it"
-Anon

"War is cruelty. There's no use trying to reform it, the crueler it is the sooner it will be over"
-William Tecumseh Sherman

"All you need for happiness is a good gun, a good horse, and a good wife"
- Daniel Boone

"We are going to have peace even if we have to fight for it"- Dwight D. Eisenhower

"Give them [the enemy] nothing... Take from them everything"- Leonidas 1st, King of Sparta

"Morality ends where a gun begins"- Ayn Rand 1905-1982

"My pistol made contact with the mans face as I fired"- 
-Young cavalry officer Winston Churchill as his unit charged into muslim troops near Omdurman

"Give me a man who'll fight!"
-Pres Roosevelt looking for a commander to stop Japanese expansion after Pearl Harbor (He found one in Adm. Chester Nimitz)

"Before America entered the war [WW2] I knew we could not win it, but after she entered I knew we could not lose"
-Winston Churchill

"Take arrows in your forehead not in your back"
-Samurai maxim

"Never do an enemy only a small injury"
-Niccolo Machiavelli (1469-1527)

"I ordered the sinking of the Belgrano because it was threatening our Task Force"
-Margaret Thatcher 1982

"We need to destroy, not attack, not damage, not surround. I want to *destroy* the Republican Guard"
-General H. Norman Schwarzkopf

"The Republican Guard divisions outside of Baghdad are now dead. I find it interesting when folks say we're softening them up. We're not softening them up, we're killing them"
-Lt. Gen. Michael Moseley USAF, 5 April 2003

"Already, only twenty-three minutes after the attack had started, Cologne was ablaze from end to end, and the main force of the attack was still to come"
-Group Captain Leonard Cheshire, VC, RAF Bomber Command

"It is fatal to enter any war without the will to win it"
-Gen Douglas MacArthur

"Speak softly and carry a big stick; you will go far"
-Franklin D. Roosevelt

"The Black Hills are MINE, we want no white men here!"
-Sioux Chief Crazy Horse

"I have a high art, I hurt with cruelty those who would damage me"
-Archilocus (Greek mercenary 650 BC)

I was glad we were killing them"
-Winston Churchill (describing his feelings as a child during the Zulu War)

"The land north of the Rio Grande is *mine*, tell Don Diego to stay off of it"
- John Wayne in 'Red River'


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

"I am a man of peace, but if war comes to my door it will find me home."
Winston Churchill
Do you belong to any military history forums, Jim?
Like World War 2 Talk, World War II Forums, Feldgrau.net, Axis History forum?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Do you belong to any military history forums, Jim?


I'm a member of assorted military/survival/wargaming forums, but don't go in them much nowadays because I'm fed up with control-freak mods telling me what i can or can't say, plus there's always a minority of immature sour-minded bozo members spoling the atmosphere for everybody else that the weak mods won't cull out. 
Also, political-correctness infests many forums.
I was an Admin/Mod/2ic at The Few Good Men wargaming/mil history forum for a few years as 'Poor Old Spike', running the place myself when the Big Boss was at work or down the pub, but he later went bananas and lost the plot so I walked..


----------



## Adan699 (Feb 27, 2013)

Swimming.I'm swimming lover.Swimming is my main sport,I'm a distance swimmer (1500m in the pool, anything more open water!).Swimming is an enjoyable exercise so we don't get bored with it.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Umm... Bass Fishing Big Time








Photography














My kids and their sports; Skeet, Football, Baseball and anything else they get involved in.

Hunting
Arrowhead Hunting
Camping
Love a good cookout...and a cold beer.
Jewelry Making

Raising Dogs...this one's a new one added to the brood today, half Pit half Mt. Cur. We also have Running Walkers, Beagles and a Lab.








And Can't forget yard work, gardening and woodworking...


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

MMA
Weight Lifting/Crossfit
Nutrition
Cooking
Fishing
Camping


----------



## Recon33alpha (Feb 13, 2013)

Fishing,hunting,camping,shooting,motocross,atving,beer


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Besides shooting with NCOWS (cowboy action group similar to SASS) I also enjoy cooking. But the one that has lasted since a small child is drawing and painting. I don't paint much any more with the typical medias but do some on computers. Here is a site that wanted to run some of my stuff from my old site New Dawn Micro when shut it down New Dawn Micro - Gallery. I tried photography for awhile but best I could do with that was take snap shots so not my thing. Prepping to me is not due to thinking the end of the world but local problems that can turn into long term shortages such as I saw when we went through Hurricane Andrew in Homestead Florida. Been buying long term foods since then, but having no power, water, phones and food for 3 months will make one think about being better prepared for these kinds of natural disasters if nothing else. A lot of my prepping gear also works for hunting trips and camping etc.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

C5GUY said:


> SEX!!! Crap I never knew we could have sex as a hobby. I'm changing my list of hobbies ASAP!!! :mrgreen:


I thought sex would be first on the list. Anyway if you think sex is good, try it with a partner and it's even better! Better still with one of the opposite sex.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

We have a small Bonsai business
Travel
Cooking
Skiing


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Before prepping,my hobbies,after the family and homesteading of coarse,are/was

Saltwater aquarium reefkeeping

Target shooting/hunting/fishing

Building and flying gas r/c airplanes and heli's

I tried the guitar just long enough to find out that i'll never make money from it (i was pretty bad)

Then theres the occasional friday night bender and sex,but i've been married a looong time,so it's no longer in my top 5 fav's,lol.

Now-a-days other than life,now prepping,archery and learning new useful survival skills is my newest hobbies.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Traveling / RV'ing / Adventuring / Off-Roading
Ham Radio
Shooting
Video Gaming
Walking / Hiking
Enjoying a lovely beverage and a fine cigar beside a camp fire
Teaching the grand kids to "pull my finger" and "pour opa a cold beer from the keg-O-rator"
Whatever else strike my fancy at the moment...


----------



## junior856 (Feb 28, 2013)

um sex sex sex xbox learning and reading more about prepping and street racing with a civic hatch swap motor and masterbating lol jk


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

junior856 said:


> um sex sex sex xbox learning and reading more about prepping and street racing with a civic hatch swap motor and masterbating lol jk


OK that's it... "Beat it" Junior! Just kidding, but you are grounded mister.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I ride and ride some more. Not a biker but a rider. It is my only true vise. Latest addition replaced the one I totaled awhile back.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Sleep from 10:00 to 5:00 
Drive from 6:00 to 7:00 and again from 4:00 until 5:00
Work from 7:00 to 4:00
Feed Steers when home
School Functions for the girls
Farm in the spring summer and fall to fill in the blanks above
Cut wood in Late August through September
Hunt in November and December

Repeat


----------



## bikermikearchery (Dec 4, 2012)

Archer, Bowyer, Knife maker, Blacksmith, Primitave tecknolegy, Hunting Fishing Wood craft, 
Most anything to do with primitave and early weapons.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Eating, sleeping, restoring classic cars, drag racing, refinishing old guns, electronics (ham radio & audio equipment), B movies, astronomy, good ol' rock & roll & a ton of other stuff. I keep myself pretty busy playing.


----------



## Mudder.Mitch (Jan 24, 2013)

Camping hunting fishing running and training to do ultra marathons mud runs and adventure races spend a lot of time training and getting reddy for them any time I'm not working or prepping any ways


----------



## astrowolf67 (Dec 23, 2012)

In no particular order of importance:
Camping
Bicycling
Shooting
Metal Detecting
Amatuer Rocketry
Astronomy
RC Planes and Helicopters
Volunteer Fire/EMT


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

Motorcycles(sport), track days, reloading, shooting, watching birds of prey, hiking/camping................


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I recently decided that I wasn't well enough prepared for an emergency so I started coming here, I still don't really consider myself a prepper (not for a lack of desire but for a lack of funding and space to keep preps). I have 2 kids both boys 5 & 8 that eat up most of my time but my wife says I have expensive hobbies.

I'm a shooter
Gun collector
Hunter
Reloader/handloader
I recently started making my own knives
I do almost all my own home repairs/remodels


-Infidel


----------



## bayoubowhunter (Mar 1, 2013)

I like to hunt , fish , ATV.'s , traping , Look at these little ones






makes GOOD food :


----------



## Blademaker (Feb 22, 2013)

Other than being a full time knifemaker (When I want to be) I:

Collect pocket knives.
Brew my own beer.
Enjoy riding my ATV's.
Fish, every chance I get.
Cooking.

Knife in my avatar


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

Spending time with the kids and grandkids.
Bicycling, both road and mtn, swimming. (Used to do sprint triathlons but forget the running these days).
Hiking
Camping
Birdwatching
Sewing, quilting
I spin wool, but not very well. :/
Gardening
Raising chickens
Crocheting
Projects around the house
Reading
Just started seriously shooting, but with the ammo shortage, it's coming kinda slow.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, I love to fish, camp, hike, shoot, metal detect, cook, read, play video games, and listen to music. And I'm starting to get into leather working and basic carpentry.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

been working seven 12's for about four years, so life has to revolve around work, I know, its wrong, but Im relatively young and figure the harder i work now, it will pay off more later. 
As for fun, its riding the quads in the sand as fast as It will go, and teaching the fiances kids life lessons, while having fun.
Also, always been kind of a "trader", but a pontoon boat, fix it up, take it out a few times, sell it for double the money. Same with a motorcycle last summer (street bike), after I found out how scary it was watching all the idiots on the road. (texting, makeup, eating, you see things alot differently on two wheels.
And, almost everynight after work, something on the grill, maybe one adult beverage if my lady is with me, but love trying new things on the grill.
Lately, been desperately wanting to get over an intense fear of hieghts, so contemplating zipline or something, but not a hobby, just a step.


----------



## tbone (Nov 14, 2012)

camping 
hunting
fishing
guns
metal detecting
four wheeling
and gold prospecting


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Playing Guitar

Scuba Diving

Target Shooting

Reading and collecting books

Fishing


----------

